

Room - mericsson
https://room.co/

======
horatiol
Hi everyone. I lead the product, Room. There are quite a few of us working on
Room, so on behalf of the team here in San Francisco, thanks for posting this
on Hacker News. We hope you like Room. Room's Twitter handle is @get_room. If
you have questions, feel free to post or email me: horatio@room.co

